# Aussie Newbie



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Helen!  I am drawn to greys like a moth to a flame...lol... I understand the palomino thing! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yay another brisbanite  which riding school do you work at? i work at wattle creek riding school 
welcome to the forum


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello Helen,
i am new also, old gal to young gal-having not much of a life except horses can be a very good thing! I applaud you for helping with an abused animal. Its hard work but worth it all when you finally get the forward momentum going and make a breakthrough. Hopefully you will have many. Best of luck to you.
K.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

welcome to the Horse Forum!! good luck with your horse! and i know what you mean with palominos... i used to have a palomino arab/qh cross!


----------

